# Scaffolding tickets in Canada



## ScaffieTommy (Feb 10, 2011)

What tickets do you need in Canada . I have two years refinery and mine site experience in OZ on my advanced ticket . i also worked in my home country , ireland for two years doing city work . Pretty keen to give the real cold weather stuff a go and experience in the oil sector would be a massive plus . 

Cheers ,

Tommy .


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Are you Crazy?*



ScaffieTommy said:


> What tickets do you need in Canada . I have two years refinery and mine site experience in OZ on my advanced ticket . i also worked in my home country , ireland for two years doing city work . Pretty keen to give the real cold weather stuff a go and experience in the oil sector would be a massive plus .
> 
> Cheers ,
> 
> Tommy .


Have you ever tried working in minus 20 or 30 celcius(and windchills of -40 or -60) in winters that can last 5-6 months?:smow: or even just -5 or -10 in spring/fall. If you have experience erecting scaffolding why would you choose to do it in -30 celcius when you could do it in places like Vancouver or Victoria or any number of other southern BC places that are usually +5 to +10 in winters with little or no snow. :clap2:


----------



## ScaffieTommy (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah i have worked in Canada before on the ski fields in Banff. Im well aware of the cold . Most of the decent work seems to be up north though . More than willing to slog it out through the cold for a good wage .


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Not the Same*



ScaffieTommy said:


> yeah i have worked in Canada before on the ski fields in Banff, . Im well aware of the cold . Most of the decent work seems to be up north though . More than willing to slog it out through the cold for a good wage .


The oil fields are for the most part in north eastern Alberta around Ft MacMurray, the weather there is alot colder and is not the same as in Banff, I have to been to both Banff and Ft MacMurray in the winter and it would be like comparing the winters in Vancouver with the winters in Toronto. The cost of living is very high and the cost of housing is rediculous, a small, half decent single family home is usually at least $600,000 if not more. And don't forget, the more you make, the larger the % is you pay in income tax, so your $50 -$60 per hour doesn't go as far as you think it will. And when hundreds of unemployed Canadians go there looking for work every week, I doubt anyone would hire someone from another country unless you have some special trade that is in short supply, in any event you will need a work visa to get hired.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

First of all... let me add some clarification on Canadian weather (I lived all my life in Canada, over 50 years, in various part of Canada. I currently live in Edmonton, Alberta).

Most regions in Canada "generally" have 6 months of winter, from November to April, and most areas in Canada with the exception of the west coast (Vancouver area), get snow which remains for a majority of the winter months. The Vancouver area and other interior locations in British Columbia have winter temperatures generally above 0 throughout the winter... so even though areas may get the occasional dump of snow, it is usually short-lived, and melts within a couple of days.

Also, contrary to what some may say about the temperatures being extremely cold, -30 all winter long ... is NOT the case. We do not have -30 temperatures in winter for 6 consecutive months... anywhere in Canada, even in the far north. For example in the Edmonton area (central Alberta where I currently live), we would generally get a couple of weeks in December and a couple of weeks in January where the temperatures may reach or exceed -30. It is NOT -30 for months at a time! Also to note, we in Alberta as well as most other areas in Canada can have warm spells in winter where for several days or a couple weeks at a time, our temperatures are above 0 degrees in the middles of winter months... and the snow starts melting during those periods. 

Like most major Canadian cities, the city of Edmonton is quite culturally diverse with mixes of people from Asia, Italy, UK, India, Far Eastern countries, etc. Many of these people came from warm climates and moved here to Canada... and seem to of adapted very well to our winters... otherwise they would of long moved someplace else.

It should also be noted that our summers in Canada can also be quite hot. Summer temperatures in June, July and August can easily exceed +30c for days or sometimes weeks.

Now, as for scaffolding jobs in Canada, there is some mining/manufacturing in many provinces in Canada including Alberta, Ontario and Saskatchewan. Alberta holds the bulk of the oil drilling and oil-sands recovery operations. The two biggest oil-recovery operations in Alberta (and Canada) are Syncrude and Suncor which are located in Fort McMurray in northern Alberta. Within the greater Edmonton area, there are several oil processing/upgrading plants such as Shell Canada (Scotford operations), Esso Petroleum, Suncor/Petro Canada, and much more petro/chemical operations. Most of these operations require scaffolding personal. 

Syncrude and Suncor oil-sands operations in Fort McMurray Alberta each have several thousand employees/workers at each facility. Cost of living in Fort McMurray is extremely high, but that being said... the wages are also very high. I worked at Syncrude in Fort McMurray on a project a few years back, and obviously lived there. If you are palatable to camp life, you could live in any of the camp sites at Syncrude or Suncor where many of your living expenses are looked after. A lot of people make a lot of money this way, as long as you can put up with a small room and camp life routine.

Living in the greater Edmonton area (which is home to several oil upgraders (Shell, Esso Petroleum, Suncor/Petro Canada, as well as large manufacturing/processing/petro-chemical plants) is quite a bit cheaper than Fort McMurray. Generally a starter house would be around $300,000 and a starter condo around $200,000, and the cost of living is lower in Edmonton than it is in Fort McMurray.

So you may want to check out several web sites to get an idea of available jobs at these various locations (Suncor and Syncrude in Fort McMurray, Shell Canada (Scotford Plant) in Fort Saskatchewan, Alberta, Esso Petroleum Alberta operations in Sherwood Park, Alberta, Suncor/Petro Canada operations in Sherwood Park, Alberta) or do a search for Petro/Chemical/Mining-refining operations in the various parts of Canada.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*What U mean by scaffolding*



ScaffieTommy said:


> What tickets do you need in Canada . I have two years refinery and mine site experience in OZ on my advanced ticket . i also worked in my home country , ireland for two years doing city work . Pretty keen to give the real cold weather stuff a go and experience in the oil sector would be a massive plus .
> 
> Cheers ,
> 
> Tommy .


To most people, at least in North America, scaffolding is what you erect to stand on to do work , usually on the outside of a building when a ladder isn't good enough. Is this what you are experienced in or does it mean something else in your part of the world?


----------



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

carlb said:


> To most people, at least in North America, scaffolding is what you erect to stand on to do work , usually on the outside of a building when a ladder isn't good enough. Is this what you are experienced in or does it mean something else in your part of the world?


I think that´s it :clap2:


----------



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been in the scaffolding business for since 1989 and have worked a couple of years on gas plants in norway ,and are looking for a job in Canada,I have been trying to mail different companies that are looking for scaffolders to Fort McMurray.But i am wery surprised by the lack of interest to even respond if there is an opening for a scaffolder from sweden.  anyone have an idea how i would go about wen i apply fr the positions?

Thanks!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

*sanadasan* can i ask why you keep posting this nonsense? and 7 posts in a row i might add!


As for the scaff ticket, you should email SIAC - Scaffold Industry Association of Canada, they would be able to let you know


----------



## Jmca (Mar 18, 2012)

ScaffieTommy said:


> What tickets do you need in Canada . I have two years refinery and mine site experience in OZ on my advanced ticket . i also worked in my home country , ireland for two years doing city work . Pretty keen to give the real cold weather stuff a go and experience in the oil sector would be a massive plus .
> 
> Cheers ,
> 
> Tommy .


Well as for tickets, When speaking of Scaffolding, it is regulated by Apprenticeship Canada. They run off hours and schooling. To complete apprenticeship, a scaffolder must have 4800 hours of certified experience under a journeyman scaffolder. Or if the person would like to challenge the test for certification, they must have 8700 hours. There are two routes to take as of finding work scaffolding work in Canada. The one I went through is Union. I am a member of Local 1985 of Saskatchewan. You would have to become indentured into apprenticeship Canada (unsure of complications with being overseas). Then become a member of a union. Rates are posted on their website. Non-union is becoming a bigger part of the industry sad to say, From what I hear Alberta is predominately becoming non-union (Or CLAC). Through that route you would just send resume to either the Christian Labour Association of Canada, or just through various employers through the internet. At time being from what I hear from the Grapevine CLAC will ask you to do a variety of different positions from labouring to scaffolding. 
As for industry tickets, to work on site for oil industry one must have a H2S ticket, WHIMIS, Fall Protection (If working at heights), First Aid. I recommend Confined Space 1 and 2 as well to work inside of Vessels. Prices vary on each ticket vary but a person should be able to acquire all of these tickets for around $1000. 
In Saskatchewan, Potash mines are on a rise. Tickets are the same other than H2S. Living expenses are lower in Saskatchewan which will most likely rise. There are only a few camp jobs in the Province but the food is good as well as pay. Although legislation has came though to allow Non-union companies to come into the province, Saskatchewan is predominately Union. 
Most sites are tube and clamp, and a little system. Not to sure if it is same in your Country. I hope that this will give you an idea where to start. Good Luck
For most of the scaffolding that


----------



## steverichards (Jun 1, 2010)

Here in the UK The Construction Industry Scaffolders Record Scheme (CISRS) has been the industry recognised scaffold training scheme for over 30 years. It is the preferred scaffolding qualification of all the major organisations including CSCS, NASC, HSE, UKCG, T&G, UCATT and the largest scaffold systems manufacturers in UK


----------



## linen55 (Mar 28, 2013)

ScaffieTommy said:


> yeah i have worked in Canada before on the ski fields in Banff. Im well aware of the cold . Most of the decent work seems to be up north though . More than willing to slog it out through the cold for a good wage .


Its right .


----------

